
How to fight back - danans
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21678785-battle-against-islamic-state-must-be-waged-every-front-how-fight-back
======
natch
Some thoughtful stuff in here.

But this is totally misguided:

\- "The intelligence services need controlled access [to data]"

As has been said, back doors will not remain under controlled access. And even
in the false fantasy world of controlled access, they will also be accessed by
corrupt and evil regimes, and corrupt and evil people.

But what worries me about this access is that it will be self-amplifying.
Meaning people who get access to it will get information that gives them more
power, and then they'll use that power to get better surveillance, in a self-
amplifying cycle, ultimately one that can't help but be very damaging to any
hope of having free and happy societies.

The world emerging as an end result of that could be more horrific than any
terrorism incident that has even been imagined.

